# R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Hi liebes Hardwareforum,
ich habe ien Problem mit meiner R9 290 mit dem gerade frisch draufgeschraubtem Raijintek Morpheus.
Nachdem ich alles installiert und eingeschaltet war habe ich einen Burn In test mit dem MSI Kombustor gefahren,
währenddessen habe ich die Temps im Auge behalten. 72°C max. Kerntemp. , Vrm 2 max. ~60°C und Vrm 1 ca 100°C (Gemessen mit GPU-Z)
Die Karte ist leicht übertaktet ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1070 MHz. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt (weil direkt unterm Dach) ca. 30°C.
Mit dem Referenzkühler habe ich nicht auf dem Kern, aber am VRM weniger Temperatur gehabt.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## FKY2000 (10. Juni 2014)

dann gib doch bitte noch dazu an, welche Lüfter verbaut wurden und wie bzw mit welcher Einstellung diese geregelt wurden.

dazu macht es zusätzlich Sinn anzugeben in welchem Gehäuse alles steckt und welches Lüftersetup jenes aktuell hat. CPU inkl kühler auch.

so hat man erstmal einen Überblick über das Gesamtkonzept...bevor man wild drauflos empfiehlt


----------



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

ok, habe die Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL 2 per 12V direkt am NT, das Gehäuse heißt Coolermaster HAF 912 Advanced.
Es hat einen 200mm Lüfter vorne, einen oben und einen 120 mm (Nicht ganz sicher) hinten. CPU kühler: Thermalright Macho HR 1 Rev.1

war grad ein bisschen vorschnell glaub ich 
War für mich einfach der Erste Umbau und demzufolge werde ich als leidender Schüler bei ner 350 € Karte ein bisschen panisch


----------



## Medicate (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Für 30° Zimmertemperatur wirken die Temps doch noch im rahmen. 70° is für ne graka noch okay. erst bei 90° wirds kritisch
wobei vram1 etwas heiß wirkt


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2014)

Dass der Referenzkühler die VRM besser kühlt, war doch ausreichend bekannt, oder? Dass der Unterschied aber so groß ist, wundert mich.


----------



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Ich hatte vorher den Referenzkühler drauf (bin daher hohe Tempd gewöhnt) und der hat die Kühler gehalten, wobei im Heaven Benchmark die Spawas bei 68 °C sind.
Habe mir den Kühler halt wegen Lautstärke + Kühl geholt und war daher erstmal enttäuscht was die Temps angeht.


----------



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

@Cleriker Ich habe mir tests zu dem Kühler durchgelesen wo von max. 57 °C bei den Spawas die Rede war...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*



cupnb schrieb:


> ok, habe die Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL 2 per 12V direkt am NT, das Gehäuse heißt Coolermaster HAF 912 Advanced.
> Es hat einen 200mm Lüfter vorne, einen oben und einen 120 mm (Nicht ganz sicher) hinten. CPU kühler: Thermalright Macho HR 1 Rev.1
> 
> war grad ein bisschen vorschnell glaub ich
> War für mich einfach der Erste Umbau und demzufolge werde ich als leidender Schüler bei ner 350 € Karte ein bisschen panisch


wenn du die Lüfter des Morpheus direkt am Netzteil hast, werden die abhängig von der NT-Temperatur gesteuert. Und da die eher niedrig sein dürfte, drehen die Lüfter wahrscheinlich einfach zu langsam.


----------



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

@Pseudoephedrin  Meinte über eine 12V Leitung für z.B. HDDs
xD


----------



## Ion (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*



cupnb schrieb:


> währenddessen habe ich die Temps im Auge behalten. 72°C max. Kerntemp. , Vrm 2 max. ~60°C und Vrm 1 ca 100°C (Gemessen mit GPU-Z)


 Und was ist daran jetz zu heiß? 
Sind doch super Werte, weiß gar nicht was du hast? Spawas können über 100°C aushalten.
Du kannst die Lüfter vielleicht noch etwas hochdrehen.


----------



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

bin nicht der meinung, dass das bei einem Kühler passieren sollte, bei dem in anderen Test´s als max. Spawa Temp 57°C bei 20 °C Raumtemperatur angegeben wurde...

BTW: tritt irgendwie nur bei Furmmark/Kombuster auf, sonst bei alles ca. bei 70 °C
und weiterhin ist nur der eine Messpunkt betroffen wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann. Der andere dümpelt bei ca. 68°C


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Weswegen heißen diese Funktionen wohl "burn in Test"?
Die sind einfach maximal weit von der Realität entfernt.


----------



## cupnb (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Warum eig.??
Was machen die Programme anders als ein Game welches zu 100 % auslastet?


----------



## hema8193 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Es ist zwar nicht die Lösung deines Problems aber hier habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen wie du gemacht. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/310986-r9-290-290x-kuehlerwechel-6.html

Was ich dir noch empfehlen kann, lege einen 12cm Lüfter auf die Rückseite der Karte also genau da wo die Spawas sind. Lass alle Lüfter mit mindestens 1200 U/min laufen zumindest die bei den Spawas (oben und unten) Der Spawakühler ist zwar sehr nett mit den Pushpins, allerdings hat der einfach keinen Anpressdruck... Verwende Kabelbinder und ziehe den Spawakühler so fest, dass dieser nicht mehr bewegen lässt aber vorsichtig anziehen, nicht das du deine Karte zerquetscht  Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich mit Rajintek unzufrieden und er geht morgen wieder retour, denn das ist mir einfach nicht wert.. 14 Tage habe ich jetzt meine komplette Freizeit damit verbracht die sch.. Temps in den Griff zu bekommen und es war einfach nicht möglich. Ja die Spawas vertragen laut Foren die Temperaturen, jedoch bin ich kein Freund von solchen Temps und ich bin auch kein Freund von "Ach mach dir keine Sorgen die Karte taktet eh runter"


----------



## hema8193 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*



cupnb schrieb:


> Warum eig.??
> Was machen die Programme anders als ein Game welches zu 100 % auslastet?


 
Der Unterschied ist das solche Burn in Tests die Graka permanent auslasten, was kein Spiel macht. Du hast in der Regel immer wieder passagen im Spiel wo keine volle Power gebraucht wird, daher kann sich die Grafikkarte immer wieder ausmitteln. Daher kommen solch Temperaturen nicht zu stande. Aber ich kann dich verstehen. Ich denke auch immer was ist in Zukunft wenn es Spiele am Markt wieder gibt wie damals ein Crysis, was Karten abrauchen haben lassen. Daher ist mir auch wichtig wie dir, vernünftige Temps bei Burn in Tests zu haben, damit ich einfach ein gutes Zukunftsgefühl habe, was die Karte betrifft. Und bei einer 500€ Karte noch viel mehr, als wenn ich mir so ein Stangenteil hole für 180€.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (11. Juni 2014)

Sorry für den off topic...aber hat jemand von euch noch neun Referenz kühler für ne sapphire 290/x?


----------



## hema8193 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*



gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Sorry für den off topic...aber hat jemand von euch noch neun Referenz kühler für ne sapphire 290/x?


 
Hallo leider nur noch in 2 Teile, da ich den Teil mit den Spawas zersägt habe.


----------



## cupnb (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Hab noch einen für Gigabyte, aber den brauche ich vllt. noch selber...
btt
Hab die Temps beim Zocken gestern mal beobachtet und alle Spawas bleiben halt bei ~ 70°C, von daher denke ich aufgrund der gestrigen 30°C im zimmer dass das Klar geht.
Ist aber auch wirklich nur beim Burn In test und nicht bei z.B Furry and Tessy Test vom Kombustor


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (11. Juni 2014)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Hallo leider nur noch in 2 Teile, da ich den Teil mit den Spawas zersägt habe.



Schade..aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Asdf??? (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. 
Coolermaster CM690III mit einem Lüfter vorne, einem im Boden, einen im Deckel und einen hinten. CPU 4670k übertaktet mit Prolimatech Megahalems gekühlt.

Graka R9 290 (von Gigabyte) mit Standardspannung auf 1100/1350 übertaktet.

Umgebungstemp. ca. 25°C

Core der GPU geht auf 65°C (30min Bioshock Infinite), wobei die VRM1 zwischen 90°C und 93°C schwanken. VRM 2 geht nicht über 65°C.

Lege ich einen Kühler auf die Rückseite der Graka (Arctic F8) geht die Temp der VRM1 auf 77°C runter!


----------



## cupnb (11. Juni 2014)

Habe mittlerweile Raus gefunden dass wenn man das Powerlimit auf 100 statt 150 % legt im kombustor die vrms max 91 grad bekommen. Allerdings hält die Karte dann den Takt nicht


----------



## cupnb (11. Juni 2014)

Vrm 1 sind übrigens die rechts der Gpu, Vrm 2 die drei links welche bei mir auch max. 68 °C haben obwohl die anderen unter dem Pushpin kühler liegen...


----------



## Asdf??? (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Wie hoch darf die Temp der VRM1 werden? Dort reichen die Aussagen von 100°C bis 150°C...


----------



## hema8193 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Das weiß keiner  So wie du sagst, einer sagt mehr als 90 sollten sie nicht werden, dann gibt es wieder welche die meinen ach 125c da fängt es erst an spaß zu machen


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Spezifiziert sind die VRMs für 125°C, ist aber der Lebensdauer nicht besonders zuträglich. Die Temperatur sollte unter 100°C bleiben, ich persönlich habe meine Grenze bei 90°C.

Allerdings sind die Werte für den Kombustor doch "gut", denn viel mehr als einen maximalen Hitzetest kann man damit eh nicht machen - höchstens die Spannungswandler grillen. 
Solange du ingame nicht über 100°C kommst, würde ich mir, besonders angesichts der hohen Raumtemperaturen, keinerlei Gedanken machen. Zum Vergleich von Ingame- respektive Heaven-Werten kannst du ja mal meinen Test bemühen.


----------



## cupnb (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Ich halte alles unter 90°C für i.O, kaputt gehen sollten die *EIGENTLICH* erst ab 125°C, gehe bei der Karte kein Risiko ein...


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Save PC Temps
Hilft hoffentlich dem ein oder anderen 
Wenn man sowiso alle 2 Jahre eine neue GPU kauft sind 110°C auch ok, aber normal sollen die Temperaturen unter 100 sein


----------



## cupnb (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Gut, habe mich mit den Temps nach langem Beobachten angefreundet .  Werde aber nicht aufgeben  und weiter versuchen zu optimieren. Wenn durch Zufall der Durchbruch gelingt schreibe ich es hier rein.
Danke an alle die sich Zeit genommen haben und mir geholfen haben 

Hab außerdem grad rausgefunden wie des mit den Smileys funktioniert YAY


----------



## Asdf??? (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*

Lege ich einen 80mm Kühler auf die Rückseite der Karte, werden die VRM1 ca. 10°C kälter.
Nun die Frage: ist es schlecht für eine Karte, dass da ein Lüfter liegt und würde dieser die Karte auf dauer beschädigen (Vibrationen etc.) oder macht sowas der Karte nichts aus?


----------



## cupnb (12. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, aber da die Spawas beim zocken bei etwa 65°C liegen kann ich damit gut leben. Hatte halt mehr erwartet...


----------



## hema8193 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*



Asdf??? schrieb:


> Lege ich einen 80mm Kühler auf die Rückseite der Karte, werden die VRM1 ca. 10°C kälter.
> Nun die Frage: ist es schlecht für eine Karte, dass da ein Lüfter liegt und würde dieser die Karte auf dauer beschädigen (Vibrationen etc.) oder macht sowas der Karte nichts aus?



Da ich früher auch meine Graka´s so modifiziert habe die Warm/Heiß wurden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das hier etwas kaputt gehen kann. Deine Karte wird ja jetzt nicht herumgeschüttelt  Also bei mir liegt ein 120er oben auf und unten mit Kabelbinder ein 120 angezogen und sie lebt noch


----------



## micsterni14 (13. Juni 2014)

Welche Karte denn? ... N 120mm von unten/oben?0.o


----------



## hema8193 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290 mit Morpheus zu heiß (Spawas und Kern)*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Welche Karte denn? ... N 120mm von unten/oben?0.o


 
Also weiß ned warum du da so schauen musst, aber ich hab keine 80er zhaus herumliegen also kann ich nur lüfter nehmen die ich habe und ja mit den 2x 120er auf 5v basis habe ich sehr gute Temps was die Vrm betrifft und es passt alles. Ich gewinne vielleicht keinen Schönheitswettbewerb aber das ist mir schnurrz die temps müssen passen und leise muss er sein.


----------

